
US Government Site Hosted on Amazon EC2 - sp4rki
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/10/restore-the-gulf-us-government-site-hosted-on-ec2.html
======
devmonk
Interesting, but this isn't the first time any major government site or webapp
has been hosted externally.

~~~
sp4rki
I was under the impression that generally official websites of the US
government had to pass stringent reviews, be them hosted internally or
externally. Be that as it may, it's important because you can tell your
customers "Hey if EC2 is good enough for the US government it's good enough
for you!" :)

~~~
devmonk
Good point. However, <http://www.restorethegulf.gov/> (which this article is
about) doubtfully needs to pass as stringent a review as, say, something
containing more sensitive data that was a little more complicated and crucial
than a small Drupal site discussing something that the media considers
yesterday's news, even if it is important.

~~~
ceejayoz
I wouldn't go assuming one of the world's largest bureaucracies practices that
sort of common sense.

